# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  انصراف از رشته پرستاری

## House md

سلام دوستان. ممنون میشم بهم مشورت بدین. من متولد ۷۶ ام واولین کنکورم رو ۹۴ شرکت کردم. چند سال برای پزشکی سراسری پشت کنکور موندم. درس میخوندم ولی نه اونقدری که باید؛ رتبه هامم در نتیجه تغییری نمیکرد و در حد پزشکی پردیس بود. الان دانشجوی پرستاریم ترم ۳ و به شدت احساس بیچارگی میکنم اصلا از رشتم خوشم نمیاد. دلم میخواد انصراف بدم و کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنم از طرف دیگه میگم اگر بازم رتبم به پزشکی نرسه از دو طرف موندم و حداقل اینجوری لیسانسم رو میگیرم بالاخره سنمم هست. نمیدونم چکار کنم😭 داداشم امسال کنکوریه (ریاضی) درسشم خیلی خوبه اگه بخوام کنکور بدم کمکم میکنه ولی چون سراسری میخونم باید تا بهمن انصراف قطعی بدم تا بشه کنکور شرکت کنم واقعا خسته شدم اینقدر فکر کردم و بالا پایین کردم شرایطو ممنون میشم نظرتونو بهم بگین🙏

----------


## meysam98

با توجه به سنت ریسک به ریوارد کار بالاست.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
شما واس ورود به پزشکی صرفا نیاز به کنکور سراسری ندارید ، میتوانید از کنکور کارشناسی به پزشکی هم استفاده کنید ، اینطور مستقیم وارد مرحله فیزیوپاتولوژی هم میشید و نیازی نیست علوم پایه بخوانی

----------


## Gladiolus

منم همچین شرایطی داشتم تقریبا 
خداییش علاقه نداشتن به رشته خیلی سخته
من که انصراف دادم و درسو شروع کردم
شما هم ببین شرایط رو و هر چه زودتر تصمیمتو بگیر که اگه 
خواستی شروع کنی
ولی اگر خواستی انصراف بدی دیگه راه برگشت نداری
باید با تمام وجود بخونی
پس با خودت رو راست باش و ببین میبینی همچین اراده ای در خودت یا نه

----------


## Mahdis79

من جای شما نیستم ولی خب بنظرم بعد از لیسانس کنکور بدهاینجوری از لحاظ روانی راحتتری و بهتر میتونی درس بخونی

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


سلام
شما واس ورود به پزشکی صرفا نیاز به کنکور سراسری ندارید ، میتوانید از کنکور کارشناسی به پزشکی هم استفاده کنید ، اینطور مستقیم وارد مرحله فیزیوپاتولوژی هم میشید و نیازی نیست علوم پایه بخوانی


کنکوریو میگی که کلا ده نفر ورودی میگیره و برا کنکورش باید کل منابع  علوم پایه پزشکیو بخونی و تازه اگه شرایط ثبت نامشو داشته باشی مثل معدل بالای شانزده و مدرک زبان و ... و از مصاحبه هم با موفقیت فارغ شی به فیزیوپاتم وارد نمیشه؟ تازه بعدش بلوک بندی میخونن بلوک قلب و ...*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط House md


سلام دوستان. ممنون میشم بهم مشورت بدین. من متولد ۷۶ ام واولین کنکورم رو ۹۴ شرکت کردم. چند سال برای پزشکی سراسری پشت کنکور موندم. درس میخوندم ولی نه اونقدری که باید؛ رتبه هامم در نتیجه تغییری نمیکرد و در حد پزشکی پردیس بود. الان دانشجوی پرستاریم ترم ۳ و به شدت احساس بیچارگی میکنم اصلا از رشتم خوشم نمیاد. دلم میخواد انصراف بدم و کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنم از طرف دیگه میگم اگر بازم رتبم به پزشکی نرسه از دو طرف موندم و حداقل اینجوری لیسانسم رو میگیرم بالاخره سنمم هست. نمیدونم چکار کنم داداشم امسال کنکوریه (ریاضی) درسشم خیلی خوبه اگه بخوام کنکور بدم کمکم میکنه ولی چون سراسری میخونم باید تا بهمن انصراف قطعی بدم تا بشه کنکور شرکت کنم واقعا خسته شدم اینقدر فکر کردم و بالا پایین کردم شرایطو ممنون میشم نظرتونو بهم بگین


نظر منو بخوای انصراف بده
موندن تو رشته ای که دوست نداری اونم سه سال فقط فرسودگیه
البته اینم بگم درسای جداب پرستاری و کاراموزیاش بخاطر کرونا ماسمالیزیشن شده شاید ببینی عاشق بشی
بشین با خودت عهد کن یا اینو محکم ادامه بده یا انصراف دادی حتی حق یه ذره کم کاریو نداری*

----------


## House md

> سلام
> شما واس ورود به پزشکی صرفا نیاز به کنکور سراسری ندارید ، میتوانید از کنکور کارشناسی به پزشکی هم استفاده کنید ، اینطور مستقیم وارد مرحله فیزیوپاتولوژی هم میشید و نیازی نیست علوم پایه بخوانی


ممنون از شما متاسفانه اون هم شرط سنی داره که من تا فارغ التحصیلیم بهش نمیرسم. البته که بسیار آزمون سختیه و فقط ۱۰ نفر هم قبولی داره

----------


## House md

> با توجه به سنت ریسک به ریوارد کار بالاست.



ممنون از همفکریتون

----------


## House md

> من جای شما نیستم ولی خب بنظرم بعد از لیسانس کنکور بدهاینجوری از لحاظ روانی راحتتری و بهتر میتونی درس بخونی



ممنون از همفکریتون

----------


## House md

> منم همچین شرایطی داشتم تقریبا 
> خداییش علاقه نداشتن به رشته خیلی سخته
> من که انصراف دادم و درسو شروع کردم
> شما هم ببین شرایط رو و هر چه زودتر تصمیمتو بگیر که اگه 
> خواستی شروع کنی
> ولی اگر خواستی انصراف بدی دیگه راه برگشت نداری
> باید با تمام وجود بخونی
> پس با خودت رو راست باش و ببین میبینی همچین اراده ای در خودت یا نه


ممنونم. نگران همین مسئلم من قبلا مشابه این تصمیم رو، ۴ بار گرفتم و هر سال میگفتم دیگه امسال قبول میشم. میدونید احساسم دقیقا اینه که مثلا تصور کنید یه نفر اندازه یه درو میبینه دفعه اول رد نمیشه، دفعه دوم میگه یکم خم بشم رد میشم، دفعه سوم به بعد اگه بازم رد نشه دیگه درو نمیبینه، خودشو میبینه میگه لابد من یه مشکلی دارم که نمیتونم رد بشم. احساسم اینه. من همه چیزو آماده کرده بودم که بمونم ولی یه لحظه گفتم اگر بعدش قبول نشم و من که ۱۸ سالم نیست و نمیدونم؛ احساس میکنم اعتماد بنفسمو کاملا از دست دادم

----------


## House md

> *
> 
> نظر منو بخوای انصراف بده
> موندن تو رشته ای که دوست نداری اونم سه سال فقط فرسودگیه
> البته اینم بگم درسای جداب پرستاری و کاراموزیاش بخاطر کرونا ماسمالیزیشن شده شاید ببینی عاشق بشی
> بشین با خودت عهد کن یا اینو محکم ادامه بده یا انصراف دادی حتی حق یه ذره کم کاریو نداری*


حقیقتش من درسای تخصصیمون رو دوس ندارم ولی اساتید بسیار خوبی داریم. شاید اگر قرار بود یه نفر همیشه دانشجوی یه رشته باشه، مشکلی باهاش نداشتم ولی مسئلم با شغل پرستاریه. اینکه نمیتونم هیچوقت برای خودم کار کنم و اینکه کار پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره و صرفا اجرای یه سری اوردره فک نمیکنم کاری باشه که بتونم تا ۵۰ سالگیم تحملش کنم به اضافه شیفت های سنگین و حقوق کم و... از طرفیم به شدت نگران اینم که اگر قبول نشم ( که احتمالی هستش که نمیتونم نادیده اش بگیرم، با توجه به سابقه خرابی که دارم) چی میشه اینکه یهو ببینم ۲۴ سالمه و دیپلمم و هیچ ایده ای ندارم که باید با زندگیم چکار کنم

----------


## Bahar1377

> ممنون از شما متاسفانه اون هم شرط سنی داره که من تا فارغ التحصیلیم بهش نمیرسم. البته که بسیار آزمون سختیه و فقط ۱۰ نفر هم قبولی داره


اره , چون چندسال پشت موندی، عین من شرط سنی و از دست دادی. به نظر من لیسانس بگیر بعد کنکور بده. غصه نخور . نهایتا ۲۷ سالگی وارد پزشکی میشی.
اگه پرستاری و به این نیت بخونی که بعدا ترم ۱ پزشکی از دانشجوهای ترم اولی تجربت خییلی بیشتره بهت انرژی میده. و اینکه ۳ ترم خوندی حیفه. به این فکر کن ، دوباره بشینی پشت کنکور، خداییی نکرده زبونم لال موفق نشی، اینطوری نه لیسانس گرفتی و نه تو کنکور موفق شدی.
مطمینا بعد لیسانس استرست برای کنکور مجدد خیییییلی کم میشه‌. ولی الان استرس اونقد داری که شاید رو عملکردت تاثیر بد بزاره.

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط House md


حقیقتش من درسای تخصصیمون رو دوس ندارم ولی اساتید بسیار خوبی داریم. شاید اگر قرار بود یه نفر همیشه دانشجوی یه رشته باشه، مشکلی باهاش نداشتم ولی مسئلم با شغل پرستاریه. اینکه نمیتونم هیچوقت برای خودم کار کنم و اینکه کار پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره و صرفا اجرای یه سری اوردره فک نمیکنم کاری باشه که بتونم تا ۵۰ سالگیم تحملش کنم به اضافه شیفت های سنگین و حقوق کم و... از طرفیم به شدت نگران اینم که اگر قبول نشم ( که احتمالی هستش که نمیتونم نادیده اش بگیرم، با توجه به سابقه خرابی که دارم) چی میشه اینکه یهو ببینم ۲۴ سالمه و دیپلمم و هیچ ایده ای ندارم که باید با زندگیم چکار کنم


اگه به فکر تشخیص و درمانی میتونم بگم با لیسانس پرستاری میتونی بعنوان تکنسین فوریت پزشکی تو اورژانس پیش بیمارستانی کار کنی*

----------


## bahra

> حقیقتش من درسای تخصصیمون رو دوس ندارم ولی اساتید بسیار خوبی داریم. شاید اگر قرار بود یه نفر همیشه دانشجوی یه رشته باشه، مشکلی باهاش نداشتم ولی مسئلم با شغل پرستاریه. اینکه نمیتونم هیچوقت برای خودم کار کنم و اینکه کار پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره و صرفا اجرای یه سری اوردره فک نمیکنم کاری باشه که بتونم تا ۵۰ سالگیم تحملش کنم به اضافه شیفت های سنگین و حقوق کم و... از طرفیم به شدت نگران اینم که اگر قبول نشم ( که احتمالی هستش که نمیتونم نادیده اش بگیرم، با توجه به سابقه خرابی که دارم) چی میشه اینکه یهو ببینم ۲۴ سالمه و دیپلمم و هیچ ایده ای ندارم که باید با زندگیم چکار کنم


به نظرم درستو تموم کن کارشناسیتو که گرفتی بخون برای کنکور

----------


## House md

> اره , چون چندسال پشت موندی، عین من شرط سنی و از دست دادی. به نظر من لیسانس بگیر بعد کنکور بده. غصه نخور . نهایتا ۲۷ سالگی وارد پزشکی میشی.
> اگه پرستاری و به این نیت بخونی که بعدا ترم ۱ پزشکی از دانشجوهای ترم اولی تجربت خییلی بیشتره بهت انرژی میده. و اینکه ۳ ترم خوندی حیفه. به این فکر کن ، دوباره بشینی پشت کنکور، خداییی نکرده زبونم لال موفق نشی، اینطوری نه لیسانس گرفتی و نه تو کنکور موفق شدی.
> مطمینا بعد لیسانس استرست برای کنکور مجدد خیییییلی کم میشه‌. ولی الان استرس اونقد داری که شاید رو عملکردت تاثیر بد بزاره.


درسته. ممنون عقلم میگه این را درستیه ولی دلم

----------


## House md

> به نظرم درستو تموم کن کارشناسیتو که گرفتی بخون برای کنکور


ممنون از همفکریتون

----------


## House md

> *
> 
> اگه به فکر تشخیص و درمانی میتونم بگم با لیسانس پرستاری میتونی بعنوان تکنسین فوریت پزشکی تو اورژانس پیش بیمارستانی کار کنی*


اونم دردسرای خودشو داره، اتفاقا اون سال که زدم پرستاری همش میگفتم اگه پسر بودم فوریت میزدم.کارشون خیلی محدوده یه چیزی مثه تریاژه. اونی نیست که میخوام ولی ممنون از پیشنهادتون

----------


## telma_alen

> اونم دردسرای خودشو داره، اتفاقا اون سال که زدم پرستاری همش میگفتم اگه پسر بودم فوریت میزدم.کارشون خیلی محدوده یه چیزی مثه تریاژه. اونی نیست که میخوام ولی ممنون از پیشنهادتون


به احتمال 80 درصد بالا نه 90 درصد تا پایان دوره کارشناسیت به رشتت علاقه مند میشی   اصلا علاقه مند نشی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و دارو میشی اونم که نشی از فاز کنکورمجدد و روزی 15 ساعت خوندن قطعا میای بیرون
شک ندارم !!!!!!!!!!
حالا متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه شو نمیدونم دیگه خودت میدونی!

اینم بگم قشنگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگ  گگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگ درکت میکنم متاسفم!

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط House md


اونم دردسرای خودشو داره، اتفاقا اون سال که زدم پرستاری همش میگفتم اگه پسر بودم فوریت میزدم.کارشون خیلی محدوده یه چیزی مثه تریاژه. اونی نیست که میخوام ولی ممنون از پیشنهادتون


البته من منظورم پیش بینارستانی بود که اگه اطلاع داشته باشین امسال خانوما رو جذب کردن برای عملیات تو اورژانس زنان زایمان و تجاوز و تا اونجایی که معلومه قراره برنامه تفکیک جنسیت برقرار کنن به گفته رییس اورژانس که تکنسین زن برای بیمار زن بره

خواهش میکنم*

----------


## House md

> به احتمال 80 درصد بالا نه 90 درصد تا پایان دوره کارشناسیت به رشتت علاقه مند میشی   اصلا علاقه مند نشی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و دارو میشی اونم که نشی از فاز کنکورمجدد و روزی 15 ساعت خوندن قطعا میای بیرون
> شک ندارم !!!!!!!!!!
> حالا متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه شو نمیدونم دیگه خودت میدونی!
> 
> اینم بگم قشنگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگ  گگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگگ درکت میکنم متاسفم!


چه ترسناک. واسه من قطعا متاسفانست  :Yahoo (2):  
پیشنهاد شما چیه؟

----------


## prince

> حقیقتش من درسای تخصصیمون رو دوس ندارم ولی اساتید بسیار خوبی داریم. شاید اگر قرار بود یه نفر همیشه دانشجوی یه رشته باشه، مشکلی باهاش نداشتم ولی مسئلم با شغل پرستاریه. اینکه نمیتونم هیچوقت برای خودم کار کنم و اینکه کار پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره و صرفا اجرای یه سری اوردره فک نمیکنم کاری باشه که بتونم تا ۵۰ سالگیم تحملش کنم به اضافه شیفت های سنگین و حقوق کم و... از طرفیم به شدت نگران اینم که اگر قبول نشم ( که احتمالی هستش که نمیتونم نادیده اش بگیرم، با توجه به سابقه خرابی که دارم) چی میشه اینکه یهو ببینم ۲۴ سالمه و دیپلمم و هیچ ایده ای ندارم که باید با زندگیم چکار کنم


شما با اين كه رشتت پرستاريه ولي مشخصه شناخت كاملي از اين رشته نداري نوشتي <.پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره .>  :Yahoo (13): 
تشخيص پرستاري يكي از مهمترين قسمت هاي فرايند پرستاريه .پرستاري شايد تا چند سال قبل اينطوري بود اما تو سيستم درمان روز دنيا نقش پرستار خيلي مهم و حياتيه .اگه حرف شما درست بود كه دليل نداشت ما چهار سال درس بخونيم اونم با اين درساي سنگين .ادامه تحصيلشم كه ميدونيد حتما گرايش داره و تخصصي ميشه .ما پرستارهايي داريم كه پزشكا باهاشون مشورت ميكنن و پرستاري داريم كه فقط بلده چندتا اوردر اجرا كنه همه چي بستگي به خود فرد داره نه ماهيت رشته .

----------


## House md

> شما با اين كه رشتت پرستاريه ولي مشخصه شناخت كاملي از اين رشته نداري نوشتي <.پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره .> 
> تشخيص پرستاري يكي از مهمترين قسمت هاي فرايند پرستاريه .پرستاري شايد تا چند سال قبل اينطوري بود اما تو سيستم درمان روز دنيا نقش پرستار خيلي مهم و حياتيه .اگه حرف شما درست بود كه دليل نداشت ما چهار سال درس بخونيم اونم با اين درساي سنگين .ادامه تحصيلشم كه ميدونيد حتما گرايش داره و تخصصي ميشه .ما پرستارهايي داريم كه پزشكا باهاشون مشورت ميكنن و پرستاري داريم كه فقط بلده چندتا اوردر اجرا كنه همه چي بستگي به خود فرد داره نه ماهيت رشته .


ممنون از نظرتون. تشخیص پرستاری اسمش تشخیصه ولی ماهیتش درمانی نیست، مراقبتیه. ریسک خونریزی، واکنش آلرژیک، آسپیره، تخلیه ناموثر راه هوایی و مواردی از این دست که همونم پرستارا حال ندارن کل ناندا رو یه بار مرور کنن، معروفاشو حفظ میکنن همونو مینویسن  :Yahoo (1):  درباره مشورت پزشکا خب همین که این واسه یه پرستار افتخار محسوب میشه که پزشک باهاش مشورت کنه خودش جایگاه رشتمون رو نشون میده. من که جاهای دیگه دنیا زندگی نمیکنم که البته همون جاهای دیگه هم این مسائل سطح کاری وجود داره و تازه پرستارای ایران کمک هم دارن وگرنه که تو همون رفرنسامون حمام کردن و... هم هست.مشکل من با درسا هم هست اتفاقا. همش میگم پرستاری که تهش قراره اوردرو اجرا کنه چرا باید بیماری رو بدونه دوسال خوندنش به نظرم بس بود البته الانم همینه تقریبا ما به اندازه دو سال تئوری میخونیم بقیش کارآموزی و عرصست. اون گرایشای ارشد هم بیشتر به درد ارتقای شغلی میخوره وگرنه تو ایران برای استخدام بهتره اصلا مدرک ارشد رو نشه  :Yahoo (1):  منطقیم هست؛ کاری که تو بخش پرستار انجام میده همونه حالا کسی که ارشد اسپسفیک یه موردو انتخاب کنه بیشتر به درد دکتراش میخوره که بتونه هیات علمی بشه و پژوهش بکنه و اینها ولی این طور نیست که مثلا کسی که ارشد کودک داره تو بخش کودک به عنوان پرستار، اختیار عمل بیشتری داشته باشه...ماهیت رشته مراقبته و همه چیز حتی تشخیص هم در همین حیطست خیلی هم ارزشمنده در جای خودش ولی اینکه بخوایم به تشخیص و درمان بیماری بچسبونیمش به نظرم درست نیست

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط prince


شما با اين كه رشتت پرستاريه ولي مشخصه شناخت كاملي از اين رشته نداري نوشتي <.پرستاری هیچ مداخله ای در تشخیص و درمان نداره .> 
تشخيص پرستاري يكي از مهمترين قسمت هاي فرايند پرستاريه .پرستاري شايد تا چند سال قبل اينطوري بود اما تو سيستم درمان روز دنيا نقش پرستار خيلي مهم و حياتيه .اگه حرف شما درست بود كه دليل نداشت ما چهار سال درس بخونيم اونم با اين درساي سنگين .ادامه تحصيلشم كه ميدونيد حتما گرايش داره و تخصصي ميشه .ما پرستارهايي داريم كه پزشكا باهاشون مشورت ميكنن و پرستاري داريم كه فقط بلده چندتا اوردر اجرا كنه همه چي بستگي به خود فرد داره نه ماهيت رشته .


چه جال نمیدونستم پرستاری تا این حد حساس هستش_

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط House md


ممنون از نظرتون. تشخیص پرستاری اسمش تشخیصه ولی ماهیتش درمانی نیست، مراقبتیه. ریسک خونریزی، واکنش آلرژیک، آسپیره، تخلیه ناموثر راه هوایی و مواردی از این دست که همونم پرستارا حال ندارن کل ناندا رو یه بار مرور کنن، معروفاشو حفظ میکنن همونو مینویسن  درباره مشورت پزشکا خب همین که این واسه یه پرستار افتخار محسوب میشه که پزشک باهاش مشورت کنه خودش جایگاه رشتمون رو نشون میده. من که جاهای دیگه دنیا زندگی نمیکنم که البته همون جاهای دیگه هم این مسائل سطح کاری وجود داره و تازه پرستارای ایران کمک هم دارن وگرنه که تو همون رفرنسامون حمام کردن و... هم هست.مشکل من با درسا هم هست اتفاقا. همش میگم پرستاری که تهش قراره اوردرو اجرا کنه چرا باید بیماری رو بدونه دوسال خوندنش به نظرم بس بود البته الانم همینه تقریبا ما به اندازه دو سال تئوری میخونیم بقیش کارآموزی و عرصست. اون گرایشای ارشد هم بیشتر به درد ارتقای شغلی میخوره وگرنه تو ایران برای استخدام بهتره اصلا مدرک ارشد رو نشه  منطقیم هست؛ کاری که تو بخش پرستار انجام میده همونه حالا کسی که ارشد اسپسفیک یه موردو انتخاب کنه بیشتر به درد دکتراش میخوره که بتونه هیات علمی بشه و پژوهش بکنه و اینها ولی این طور نیست که مثلا کسی که ارشد کودک داره تو بخش کودک به عنوان پرستار، اختیار عمل بیشتری داشته باشه...ماهیت رشته مراقبته و همه چیز حتی تشخیص هم در همین حیطست خیلی هم ارزشمنده در جای خودش ولی اینکه بخوایم به تشخیص و درمان بیماری بچسبونیمش به نظرم درست نیست


نه دیگه نشود ما کلی میدیدم سر وکله میزدن برن رشته تبیت بدنی حتی چند مورد از دوستام ولی هیچ اطلاعی نداشتن که این رشته با چیزی که فکرشم میکردن تفاوت دارهیکی از معلم همون که رشته اش تربیت بدنی بود میگفت ما80 درصد درسامون تو دانشگاه مربوط به موارد اقدامات اولیه پزشکی بود فوریتی اورزانسی یا یه چی تو این مایه ها!الکی نیست میگفت که اگر مشکلی برای دانش اموز پیش بیاد حین ورزش مسئول ماییم وباید بتونیم این اقدامات رو انجام بدیم کشک که نیست فقط توپ روبنداهز وسط بگه خوب تمرین کنین مسابقات مدرسه از تاریخ فلان شروع میشه
پرستار یکه بماند_

----------


## telma_alen

> چه ترسناک. واسه من قطعا متاسفانست  
> پیشنهاد شما چیه؟


میدونی با توجه به روحیه که تو داری و من کاملا درکت میکنم پشت کنکور موندن یه ریسکه کما اینکه تو وقتی یه رشته رو تا ترم 3 رفتی یعنی یا مجبورت کردن یا میخواستی فرار کنی یا اون قدر شرایطتت سخت بوده که دیگه تن دادی به پرستاری یعنی منظورم اینکه شرایطت نرمال نبوده 
مز اونور بقول دوستمون هنوز 3 سال داری 2 سالم که طرح اجباری یعنی اگه همون که تو پست قبلیم گفتم(علاقه مند نشی بیخیال نشی یا قناعت نکنی یا اصلا مسیر زندگیت منحرف بشه چمیدونم ازدواج کنی یا اصلا هرچی)برات پیش نیاد خیلی شرایطت سخت خواهد بود
 اگه از اینم انصراف بدی شاید دورازجونت 1 درصد بعدش پشیمون شدی که خب البته بنظر من فرقی نداره ادم وقتی به هدفش نرسه رتبه 6000یا 6000000000000براش فرقی نداره رشته پرستاری که خوب حساب میشه با بذر پاشی گیاهان خودرو فرقی نداره  فقط مورد دوم ابروریزیش بیشتره و کلا نابود میشی 
خلاصه که واقعا نمیدونم ولی اگه پایه درسیت قویه و کتابای نظام جدیدم میتونی بنظرت ارتباط برقرار کردن باهاشون برات راحته دوباره میتونی استرس تحمل کنی یا 15 ساعت بشینی پشت میز صندلی و صدالبته هزینه کنی در عین حال روحیتم قوی هست انصراف بده یا میشه یا نه مرگ یکبار شیونم یکبار حداقلش تا اخر عمرت یه دلی 
ولی اگه موارد بالارو نداری پرستاری رو از دست نده فوقش بعدش برمیگردی چمیدونم مهاجرت یا میری چند ترمی یه کشور دیگه پزشکی میخونی بعدش راحت میای ادامشو ایران میخونی (کاری که اطرافیان من و پولدارا خوب بلدن)

----------


## House md

> _
> 
> نه دیگه نشود ما کلی میدیدم سر وکله میزدن برن رشته تبیت بدنی حتی چند مورد از دوستام ولی هیچ اطلاعی نداشتن که این رشته با چیزی که فکرشم میکردن تفاوت دارهیکی از معلم همون که رشته اش تربیت بدنی بود میگفت ما80 درصد درسامون تو دانشگاه مربوط به موارد اقدامات اولیه پزشکی بود فوریتی اورزانسی یا یه چی تو این مایه ها!الکی نیست میگفت که اگر مشکلی برای دانش اموز پیش بیاد حین ورزش مسئول ماییم وباید بتونیم این اقدامات رو انجام بدیم کشک که نیست فقط توپ روبنداهز وسط بگه خوب تمرین کنین مسابقات مدرسه از تاریخ فلان شروع میشه
> پرستار یکه بماند_


بله درسای سختی دارن، یادمه دبیر ورزش ما میگفت گایتونو میخوندن. گرایشای ارشد جالبی هم داره درسته ماهم اطلاعات سطحی داریم یه چیزی مثل اقیانوسی به عمق یک سانت. در ادامه هم اشاره کردم تئوریا جمع بشه همون ۴ ترمه بقیش تمرینات عملی کارآموزیه و دوترم هم عرصه. ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## House md

> میدونی با توجه به روحیه که تو داری و من کاملا درکت میکنم پشت کنکور موندن یه ریسکه کما اینکه تو وقتی یه رشته رو تا ترم 3 رفتی یعنی یا مجبورت کردن یا میخواستی فرار کنی یا اون قدر شرایطتت سخت بوده که دیگه تن دادی به پرستاری یعنی منظورم اینکه شرایطت نرمال نبوده 
> مز اونور بقول دوستمون هنوز 3 سال داری 2 سالم که طرح اجباری یعنی اگه همون که تو پست قبلیم گفتم(علاقه مند نشی بیخیال نشی یا قناعت نکنی یا اصلا مسیر زندگیت منحرف بشه چمیدونم ازدواج کنی یا اصلا هرچی)برات پیش نیاد خیلی شرایطت سخت خواهد بود
>  اگه از اینم انصراف بدی شاید دورازجونت 1 درصد بعدش پشیمون شدی که خب البته بنظر من فرقی نداره ادم وقتی به هدفش نرسه رتبه 6000یا 6000000000000براش فرقی نداره رشته پرستاری که خوب حساب میشه با بذر پاشی گیاهان خودرو فرقی نداره  فقط مورد دوم ابروریزیش بیشتره و کلا نابود میشی 
> خلاصه که واقعا نمیدونم ولی اگه پایه درسیت قویه و کتابای نظام جدیدم میتونی بنظرت ارتباط برقرار کردن باهاشون برات راحته دوباره میتونی استرس تحمل کنی یا 15 ساعت بشینی پشت میز صندلی و صدالبته هزینه کنی در عین حال روحیتم قوی هست انصراف بده یا میشه یا نه مرگ یکبار شیونم یکبار حداقلش تا اخر عمرت یه دلی 
> ولی اگه موارد بالارو نداری پرستاری رو از دست نده فوقش بعدش برمیگردی چمیدونم مهاجرت یا میری چند ترمی یه کشور دیگه پزشکی میخونی بعدش راحت میای ادامشو ایران میخونی (کاری که اطرافیان من و پولدارا خوب بلدن)


ممنون از نظرتون. نه بندگان خدا حرفی نداشتن هیچوقت. الان همش به خودم میگم کاش مجبورم میکردن مثلا سال ۹۵ میرفتم دانشگاه، الان داشتم کارای فارغ التحصیلیمو میکردم و واسه کنکور هم میتونستم بخونم  :Yahoo (2):  ولی شرایط روحی خودم خوب نبود، ۵ بار تا لب چشمه رفتن و تشنه برگشتن خیلی سخت بود واسم و دقیقا درسته، من منطقه یکم و رنج رتبم حدود ۲ هزار تا ۳و پونصد میشد و حقیقتا با بیست هزار واسم هیچ فرقی نداشت.اون موقع که انتخاب رشته میکردم به خودم میگفتم تو حدت همینه و بی عرضه‌ای و اینا ولی وقتی اومدم دانشگاه دیدم واقعا متفاوته هیچ ربطی به چیزایی که دوس دارم، نداره و دقیقا از همینی که گفتین میترسم اینکه موفق نشم و ببینم ۲۴ سالمه و دیپلمم و دیگه هم بترسم که دوباره کنکور بدم و خلاصه اوضاعم از اینی که الان هست هم بدتر بشه. من پول پردیسم نمیتونستم راحت بدم چه برسه خارج با این وضع دلار  :Yahoo (1):  بازم ممنونم ان‌شاءالله که بهترینها واستون رقم بخوره

----------


## Dr.arezu

سلام تایپیک خیلی موثری زدین ممنون سوال منم هس .منم بعد چند سال کنکور امسال ترم ۳ پرستاری هسم البته دانشگاه ازاد با اون همه پول ترمی ک دادیم کاراموزیا هم نرفتیم اصلا .واقعا احساس میکنم دوباره از فرصت استفاده کنم بخونم ازتون راهنمایی میخواستم واقعا امسال تصمیمم جدی هس .بنطرتون ارزش داره ۲۵سالگی وارد پزشکی شدن؟ البته امکانات و مشکلات زیادی داشتم تو دوران کنکور.ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه

----------


## House md

> سلام تایپیک خیلی موثری زدین ممنون سوال منم هس .منم بعد چند سال کنکور امسال ترم ۳ پرستاری هسم البته دانشگاه ازاد با اون همه پول ترمی ک دادیم کاراموزیا هم نرفتیم اصلا .واقعا احساس میکنم دوباره از فرصت استفاده کنم بخونم ازتون راهنمایی میخواستم واقعا امسال تصمیمم جدی هس .بنطرتون ارزش داره ۲۵سالگی وارد پزشکی شدن؟ البته امکانات و مشکلات زیادی داشتم تو دوران کنکور.ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه


خواهش میکنم من که وضع خودم خیلی نامطمئنه از تاپیکمم مشخصه  :Yahoo (1):  ولی جای شما بودم قطعا کنکورو شرکت میکردم چون چیزی رو از دست نمیدادم (البته واسه من استریت یا اینکه بلافاصله قبول بشم واسه ارشد اهمیتی نداره، پس درسا رو شب امتحانی میخوندم) و اگر میدیدم اوضاع مرتبه، ترم بهمنو مرخصی میگرفتم که همون اندک درس و تکلیف اجباری رو هم نداشته باشم و بعد از اومدن رتبه ها تصمیم میگرفتم و اگه شهریه ثابتی که باید به عنوان جریمه پرداخت میکردم زیاد بود و مشکل مالی هم نداشتم، پزشکی آزاد شهر خودمو میزدم که پول زورم نداده باشم. خب خیال پردازی بسه من جای شما نیستم  :Yahoo (1):  درباره اینکه ارزش داره یا نه هم خیلی بستگی به نظر شخصی هرفرد داره واسه من ارزش داره چون سوالم اینه که ترم ۳ انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم یا لیسانس بگیرم و کنکور بدم (ورود در شرایط ایده آل حدود ۲۷ سالگی:/ ) ولی اگر فقط واسه اسم یا پرستیژ پزشکی باشه قطعا ارزش نداره به نظرم پژوهشگرای ژاپنی(!) بعدا مسگن هرسال کنکور ایران فلان قدر سال از طول عمر میکاهد  :Yahoo (1):  اگر فقط اسم دکتر مهم باشه واستون همین پرستاری رو تا دکترا بخونین و زرنگ باشین هیات علمی بشین، هم بهتون میگن دکتر هم میگن استاد هم تو فامیل میگن استاد دانشگاهه و به‌به، چه‌چه میکنن  :Yahoo (1):  ببخشید خیلی پرحرفی کردم

----------


## Dr.arezu

من کنکورمو بخاطر این خراب کردم ک اتفاق وحشتناکی افتاد ک تمام زحمت هامو ب هدر داد و باعث شد دانشگاه ازاد قبول بشم .البته قبلش رشته ام ریاضی بود و کنکور تجربی دادم .منم مثل شما علاقه خیلی زیادی دارم ب پزشکی .عناوین و غیره برام مهم نیس .بخودم گفتم من ک این همه مدت بخاطر هدفم بودم اما هیچوقت اون انگیزه ای بخاد ازم کم بشه نشده حتی موفقم نشده باشم .اما دوس دارم این دفعه محکم تر تلاش کنم و از تجربیات بچه های انجمن استفاده کنم و موفق بشم امسال اخرین تلاش من هساگه بخام شرکت کنم .شمام یه تصمیم محکم بگیرید ان شاءالله امسال موفق بشین هر مسیری ک انتخاب کردین.

----------


## Bahar1377

یه حرفایی خوندم تو این تاپیک که هنگ کردم :Yahoo (113): 
بچه ها از این کمال طلبی منفی دست بردارید. یعنی چی که میگید رتبه۶۰۰۰ با ۶۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰ فرقی نداره.  :Yahoo (21): 
یا میاید پرستاری و با آبیاری گیاهان دریایی مقایسه می کنید!!!!!!
شما زوم کردید رو یه نقطه و چشماتون و رو همه چیز بستید. فقط دارید به نتیجه نگاه میکنید!!! چیزی که ارزشمنده تلاشه آدماست که صد در صد رتبه ۶۰۰۰ تجربی خییلی تلاش کرده. و رتبه ۶۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰عملا رفته شانسی زده.
کمال طلبی منفی باعث افسردگی، استرس، حسادت و ناراحتی روح و روان خودتون میشه.
لطفا به روانشناس مراجعه کنید

----------


## House md

> من کنکورمو بخاطر این خراب کردم ک اتفاق وحشتناکی افتاد ک تمام زحمت هامو ب هدر داد و باعث شد دانشگاه ازاد قبول بشم .البته قبلش رشته ام ریاضی بود و کنکور تجربی دادم .منم مثل شما علاقه خیلی زیادی دارم ب پزشکی .عناوین و غیره برام مهم نیس .بخودم گفتم من ک این همه مدت بخاطر هدفم بودم اما هیچوقت اون انگیزه ای بخاد ازم کم بشه نشده حتی موفقم نشده باشم .اما دوس دارم این دفعه محکم تر تلاش کنم و از تجربیات بچه های انجمن استفاده کنم و موفق بشم امسال اخرین تلاش من هساگه بخام شرکت کنم .شمام یه تصمیم محکم بگیرید ان شاءالله امسال موفق بشین هر مسیری ک انتخاب کردین.


ممنون از شما. بهترینها رو براتون آرزو میکنم

----------


## House md

> یه حرفایی خوندم تو این تاپیک که هنگ کردم
> بچه ها از این کمال طلبی منفی دست بردارید. یعنی چی که میگید رتبه۶۰۰۰ با ۶۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰ فرقی نداره. 
> یا میاید پرستاری و با آبیاری گیاهان دریایی مقایسه می کنید!!!!!!
> شما زوم کردید رو یه نقطه و چشماتون و رو همه چیز بستید. فقط دارید به نتیجه نگاه میکنید!!! چیزی که ارزشمنده تلاشه آدماست که صد در صد رتبه ۶۰۰۰ تجربی خییلی تلاش کرده. و رتبه ۶۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰۰عملا رفته شانسی زده.
> کمال طلبی منفی باعث افسردگی، استرس، حسادت و ناراحتی روح و روان خودتون میشه.
> لطفا به روانشناس مراجعه کنید


عزیزم البته اینجورم نیست که تلاش کنکور خیلی مهم باشه، الان اونی که رتبه(کشوری) ۹ هزار داشته همکلاس با کسیه که رتبش بیست وشش هزار بوده و تو همون رشته، یه شهر دیگه دانشجویی با چهل هزار هم قبول شده و چهارسال دیگه همه این افراد یک عنوان و یک مدرک تحصیلی دارن ولی مسئله به نظرم چیزیه که یه نفر دوس داره. شما فرضا هدفت باشه بری اصفهان  بعد سر از پاریس دربیاری اگه واقعا فقط لازم بوده بری اصفهان دیگه فرقی نداره کجایی، پاریس، پکن، هرات مهم اینه که اصفهان نیستی. فکر میکنم از این نظر رتبه از یه عددی که تغییر کنه دیگه فرقی نداره چنده ( حالا ۶ با اون همه صفر اغراق بوده دیگه شما فرض کنین مثلا ۱۶ هزار  :Yahoo (4): . حالا اون یه عدد واسه هر رشته ای فرق داره واسه یکی که فقط پزشکی میخواسته میشه دوهزار به بعد منطقه یک فرضا واسه اونی که پرستاری دوس داشته، بیست هزار به بعد... مهم اینه که به هدفش نمیرسه

----------


## Bahar1377

> عزیزم البته اینجورم نیست که تلاش کنکور خیلی مهم باشه، الان اونی که رتبه(کشوری) ۹ هزار داشته همکلاس با کسیه که رتبش بیست وشش هزار بوده و تو همون رشته، یه شهر دیگه دانشجویی با چهل هزار هم قبول شده و چهارسال دیگه همه این افراد یک عنوان و یک مدرک تحصیلی دارن ولی مسئله به نظرم چیزیه که یه نفر دوس داره. شما فرضا هدفت باشه بری اصفهان  بعد سر از پاریس دربیاری اگه واقعا فقط لازم بوده بری اصفهان دیگه فرقی نداره کجایی، پاریس، پکن، هرات مهم اینه که اصفهان نیستی. فکر میکنم از این نظر رتبه از یه عددی که تغییر کنه دیگه فرقی نداره چنده ( حالا ۶ با اون همه صفر اغراق بوده دیگه شما فرض کنین مثلا ۱۶ هزار . حالا اون یه عدد واسه هر رشته ای فرق داره واسه یکی که فقط پزشکی میخواسته میشه دوهزار به بعد منطقه یک فرضا واسه اونی که پرستاری دوس داشته، بیست هزار به بعد... مهم اینه که به هدفش نمیرسه


عزیزم منظورم و متوجه نشدی
۱- نه تنها در کنکور بلکه در راه رسیدن به هر هدفی تلاش مهمه، لذت بردن از تلاشت مهمه، اینکه میدونی داری در راستای هدفت میری جلو مهمه ، حالا طرف میخواد به هدفش برسه یا نه‌.
۲- کسی که عزت نفس داشته باشه هیچ وقت رتبه ۶۰۰۰ خودش و با رتبه۶۰۰۰۰۰ مقایسه نمیکنه! چون تلاش رتبه ۶۰۰۰ تجربی به اندازه ی ۱۰۰۰ ریاضی بوده!
۳- طرف با رتبه ۴۰۰۰ پرستاری دانشگاه تهران میاره ، بعد یکی دیگه با۴۰۰۰۰۰ پرستاری ازاد شهرستان دور افتاده. شما دارید سطح علمی دانشگاه تهران و دانشجوهای نخیه اونجا رو با ازاد شهرستان دورافتاده مقایسه میکنید؟؟؟!!!

۴- گفته شما یعنی اینکه اگه پزشکی نشد، قبولی فیزیو فرقی با ابیاری گیاهان دریایی نداره!!! این یعنی تفکر ۰ یا ۱۰۰. یعنی  کمال طلبی منفی. درسته به هدف اصلی یعنی همون پزشکی نرسیده، حقم داره ناراحت باشه، غصه بخوره. درسته ته دلش به اونی که میخواد نرسیده. ولی باید عاقلانه فکر کنه, رتبشو بپذیره ، و به انتخاب های خوب فکر کنه‌ . نه اینکه مدام خودشو تحقیر کنه، به خودش فحش بده، نشخوار ذهنی برا خودش به وجود بیاره ، و این باور و داشته باشه که رتبم با ۴۰۰۰۰۰ کشوری فرق نداره. 

خلاصه از ما گفتن بود.از  این طرز فکر جز افسردگی ، یاس ، نا امیدی، اعتماد به نفس تخریب شده چیزی حاصل نمیشه.

پیشنهاد من به شما اینه که فیلم جنگجوی درون و حتما ببینید.

----------


## House md

> عزیزم منظورم و متوجه نشدی
> ۱- نه تنها در کنکور بلکه در راه رسیدن به هر هدفی تلاش مهمه، لذت بردن از تلاشت مهمه، اینکه میدونی داری در راستای هدفت میری جلو مهمه ، حالا طرف میخواد به هدفش برسه یا نه‌.
> ۲- کسی که عزت نفس داشته باشه هیچ وقت رتبه ۶۰۰۰ خودش و با رتبه۶۰۰۰۰۰ مقایسه نمیکنه! چون تلاش رتبه ۶۰۰۰ تجربی به اندازه ی ۱۰۰۰ ریاضی بوده!
> ۳- طرف با رتبه ۴۰۰۰ پرستاری دانشگاه تهران میاره ، بعد یکی دیگه با۴۰۰۰۰۰ پرستاری ازاد شهرستان دور افتاده. شما دارید سطح علمی دانشگاه تهران و دانشجوهای نخیه اونجا رو با ازاد شهرستان دورافتاده مقایسه میکنید؟؟؟!!!
> 
> ۴- گفته شما یعنی اینکه اگه پزشکی نشد، قبولی فیزیو فرقی با ابیاری گیاهان دریایی نداره!!! این یعنی تفکر ۰ یا ۱۰۰. یعنی  کمال طلبی منفی. درسته به هدف اصلی یعنی همون پزشکی نرسیده، حقم داره ناراحت باشه، غصه بخوره. درسته ته دلش به اونی که میخواد نرسیده. ولی باید عاقلانه فکر کنه, رتبشو بپذیره ، و به انتخاب های خوب فکر کنه‌ . نه اینکه مدام خودشو تحقیر کنه، به خودش فحش بده، نشخوار ذهنی برا خودش به وجود بیاره ، و این باور و داشته باشه که رتبم با ۴۰۰۰۰۰ کشوری فرق نداره. 
> 
> خلاصه از ما گفتن بود.از  این طرز فکر جز افسردگی ، یاس ، نا امیدی، اعتماد به نفس تخریب شده چیزی حاصل نمیشه.
> 
> پیشنهاد من به شما اینه که فیلم جنگجوی درون و حتما ببینید.


ممنونم از همراهیتون. خب بله منم موافقم ولی اون لذت واسه مسیریه که گذشته الان مسیر دیگه ای شروع شده که متفاوته و خب نمیشه آدم از هر مسیری لذت ببره فقط میتونیم  تلاش خودشو بکنه.  در رابطه با عزت نفس هم که گفتین؛ به نظرم خیلی به عزت نفس ربطی نداره شاید بشه گفت یه جور واقع‌گرایی خوشبینانه یعنی شخص بگه درسته که این اونی نیست که میخواستم ولی واسه همین که بدست آوردم خوشحال میشم و قدرشو میدونم و... که تفکر غالبیه در جامعه (چون اکثر افراد خودشونو دست بالا میگیرن) ؛ بد نیست ولی فکر میکنم تفکریه که میتونه آدم رو در حد متوسط نگه داره ( که متوسط برای هرکس با دیگری متفاوته، همون قضیه کف فلانی، سقف منه و اینها)  اون سطح علمی هم که فرمودین خب جای بحث داره رشته های دیگه رو نمیدونم ولی مثلا پرستاری اونقدرا دانشگاه فارغ‌التحصیلی اهمیت نداره و برای کارهم خیلی وقتا بچه های دانشگاه آزاد از سراسریا جلو میزنن ( چون رو عملیشون خیلی کار میکنن ما همش کلمون تو کتابه :/) یا الان دانشگاه ما (که دانشگاه خوبیه) خیلی از بچه های ارشد، لیسانسشون رو از دانشگاهای خیلی معمولی گرفتن ولی خب واسه ارشد نتیجه گرفتن. در مجموع میخوام بگم رشتست که موقعیت کاریو میسازه ولی دانشگاه با هرسطح علمی ای( به خصوص تو رشته های با دوز عملی بالا) نهایتا ۴ سال میمونه و اصلا برای همینه که برای رشته های علوم پزشکی خیلیا توصیه میکنن هرکس میتونه شهر خودش بمونه چون واقعا چیزی از دست نمیده... والبته که منکر ارزش دانشگاه‌های خوب نیستم
راجع به فیلم بی‌نهایت ممنونم من عاشششق فیلمم. حتما میبینم

----------


## prince

> ممنون از نظرتون. تشخیص پرستاری اسمش تشخیصه ولی ماهیتش درمانی نیست، مراقبتیه. ریسک خونریزی، واکنش آلرژیک، آسپیره، تخلیه ناموثر راه هوایی و مواردی از این دست که همونم پرستارا حال ندارن کل ناندا رو یه بار مرور کنن، معروفاشو حفظ میکنن همونو مینویسن  درباره مشورت پزشکا خب همین که این واسه یه پرستار افتخار محسوب میشه که پزشک باهاش مشورت کنه خودش جایگاه رشتمون رو نشون میده. من که جاهای دیگه دنیا زندگی نمیکنم که البته همون جاهای دیگه هم این مسائل سطح کاری وجود داره و تازه پرستارای ایران کمک هم دارن وگرنه که تو همون رفرنسامون حمام کردن و... هم هست.مشکل من با درسا هم هست اتفاقا. همش میگم پرستاری که تهش قراره اوردرو اجرا کنه چرا باید بیماری رو بدونه دوسال خوندنش به نظرم بس بود البته الانم همینه تقریبا ما به اندازه دو سال تئوری میخونیم بقیش کارآموزی و عرصست. اون گرایشای ارشد هم بیشتر به درد ارتقای شغلی میخوره وگرنه تو ایران برای استخدام بهتره اصلا مدرک ارشد رو نشه  منطقیم هست؛ کاری که تو بخش پرستار انجام میده همونه حالا کسی که ارشد اسپسفیک یه موردو انتخاب کنه بیشتر به درد دکتراش میخوره که بتونه هیات علمی بشه و پژوهش بکنه و اینها ولی این طور نیست که مثلا کسی که ارشد کودک داره تو بخش کودک به عنوان پرستار، اختیار عمل بیشتری داشته باشه...ماهیت رشته مراقبته و همه چیز حتی تشخیص هم در همین حیطست خیلی هم ارزشمنده در جای خودش ولی اینکه بخوایم به تشخیص و درمان بیماری بچسبونیمش به نظرم درست نیست


ببينيد بازم ميگم ديدت درست نيست به پرستاري .منم قبول دارم با پزشكي قابل مقايسه نيست اونم تخصص كيه كه بگه اينا قابل مقايسن و خودمم شرايطش باشه حتما پزشكي رو ادامه ميدم و از پرستاري ميرم اما دليل نميشه چون پزشكي كارش مهمتر و جالبتره پرستاري رو اينطوري ببيني .اما در مورد اين كه گفتي افتخاره پرشكا باهاشون مشورت كنن بله افتخاره پرشكي كه سالها بيشتر درس خونده و تخصص و فوق تخصص گرفته وقتي با يه پرستار كه اغلب با مطالعه شخصي و تجربه داره كار ميكنه مشورت ميكنه اين افتخار داره و توانايي و استعداد اون فرد رو نشون ميده .ما و پزشكا يه تيم هستيم و كنار هم بايد باشيم تا بيمار بهترين درمان رو بگيره اما تو ايران به خاطر بي عدالتي ها تو مسايل مالي و خيلي تبعيض هاي ديگه پرستارها و پزشك ها با هم انگار جنگ دارن و اين خيلي معضل بزرگيه اصلا يكي از همين دلايل كه پرستارا ميخوان پزشك بشن همين تبعيض هاست اين شكاف درامدي هيچ جاي دنيا نيست بين پزشك و پرستار از بقيه موارد كه بگذريم خودت بهتر ميدوني

----------


## House md

> ببينيد بازم ميگم ديدت درست نيست به پرستاري .منم قبول دارم با پزشكي قابل مقايسه نيست اونم تخصص كيه كه بگه اينا قابل مقايسن و خودمم شرايطش باشه حتما پزشكي رو ادامه ميدم و از پرستاري ميرم اما دليل نميشه چون پزشكي كارش مهمتر و جالبتره پرستاري رو اينطوري ببيني .اما در مورد اين كه گفتي افتخاره پرشكا باهاشون مشورت كنن بله افتخاره پرشكي كه سالها بيشتر درس خونده و تخصص و فوق تخصص گرفته وقتي با يه پرستار كه اغلب با مطالعه شخصي و تجربه داره كار ميكنه مشورت ميكنه اين افتخار داره و توانايي و استعداد اون فرد رو نشون ميده .ما و پزشكا يه تيم هستيم و كنار هم بايد باشيم تا بيمار بهترين درمان رو بگيره اما تو ايران به خاطر بي عدالتي ها تو مسايل مالي و خيلي تبعيض هاي ديگه پرستارها و پزشك ها با هم انگار جنگ دارن و اين خيلي معضل بزرگيه اصلا يكي از همين دلايل كه پرستارا ميخوان پزشك بشن همين تبعيض هاست اين شكاف درامدي هيچ جاي دنيا نيست بين پزشك و پرستار از بقيه موارد كه بگذريم خودت بهتر ميدوني


ممنون از همراهیتون. اتفاقا من بحثم اصلا درآمدیش نیست. من میدونم تو تهران پرستارایی هستن که برای یه شیفت شب تخصصی حدود هفتصد هزارتومن دریافتی دارن (پمپیست قلب)، پرستار هوم تخصصی هست که ماهی ۱۵ میلیون درآمد دارن بیشتر از خیلی از پزشکای عمومی و با درسای بسیار سبکتر و طول مدت تحصیل کمتر. اون مسئله درآمد درسته مهمه و عامل مشکلاتی هست ولی من بحثم روی نفس کاره. بالاخره آدم باید واقع بین باشه دیگه. مراقبت یه بخشه درمان یه بخش دیگه. نمیخوام راجع به برتریشون به هم صحبت کنم ولی در عین مرتبط بودنشون با بیمار، به هم ارتباطی ندارن. نمیدونم شما کنکوری هستین و پرستاری دوس دارین یا دانشجویین ولی اگر هنوز وارد دانشگاه نشدین به نظرم یه مقداری انتظارتون شاید بالا باشه؛ شاید در اقوامتون پرستار داشته باشین ولی به هرحال مراقب باشین که تو ذوقتون نخوره. بهترین آرزوها رو براتون دارم.

----------


## House md

UP

----------


## prince

> ممنون از همراهیتون. اتفاقا من بحثم اصلا درآمدیش نیست. من میدونم تو تهران پرستارایی هستن که برای یه شیفت شب تخصصی حدود هفتصد هزارتومن دریافتی دارن (پمپیست قلب)، پرستار هوم تخصصی هست که ماهی ۱۵ میلیون درآمد دارن بیشتر از خیلی از پزشکای عمومی و با درسای بسیار سبکتر و طول مدت تحصیل کمتر. اون مسئله درآمد درسته مهمه و عامل مشکلاتی هست ولی من بحثم روی نفس کاره. بالاخره آدم باید واقع بین باشه دیگه. مراقبت یه بخشه درمان یه بخش دیگه. نمیخوام راجع به برتریشون به هم صحبت کنم ولی در عین مرتبط بودنشون با بیمار، به هم ارتباطی ندارن. نمیدونم شما کنکوری هستین و پرستاری دوس دارین یا دانشجویین ولی اگر هنوز وارد دانشگاه نشدین به نظرم یه مقداری انتظارتون شاید بالا باشه؛ شاید در اقوامتون پرستار داشته باشین ولی به هرحال مراقب باشین که تو ذوقتون نخوره. بهترین آرزوها رو براتون دارم.


من الان مشغول به تحصیلم اما اول راهم ترم سه و بخش هم رفتم و قبول هم دارم پرستاری قابل مقایسه با پزشکی نیست نه درامد نه پرتستیژ و ... و پزشکی یه رشته خاص و فوق العادست اگه با علاقه واردش بشین اما این بزرگی پزشکی از ارزش و مهم بودن پرستاری کم نمیکنه پرستاری بیسش ضعیف تره و متفاوت اما اگه پر تلاش باشی و باهوش میتونی تو همین رشته هم به خیلی جاهای بالا برسی و هم کارای بزرگ انجام بدی منظورم این بود فقط به فیلد نیست خود شخص مهم تره . همه پزشکا پروفسور سمیعی نمیشن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## House md

> من الان مشغول به تحصیلم اما اول راهم ترم سه و بخش هم رفتم و قبول هم دارم پرستاری قابل مقایسه با پزشکی نیست نه درامد نه پرتستیژ و ... و پزشکی یه رشته خاص و فوق العادست اگه با علاقه واردش بشین اما این بزرگی پزشکی از ارزش و مهم بودن پرستاری کم نمیکنه پرستاری بیسش ضعیف تره و متفاوت اما اگه پر تلاش باشی و باهوش میتونی تو همین رشته هم به خیلی جاهای بالا برسی و هم کارای بزرگ انجام بدی منظورم این بود فقط به فیلد نیست خود شخص مهم تره . همه پزشکا پروفسور سمیعی نمیشن


خیلی هم عالی. موفق باشین عزیزم

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

به نظرم بمون و لیسانستو بگیر بعد برو پزشکی
از همین الان کنار درسای پرستاری بشین کم کم خودتو برای کنکور اماده کن،هیچ نیازی به مرخصی و این مواردم نیست،وقتش هم اگر بخوای قطعا داری من خودم الان که توی اوج درسای تخصصیمم هست بخوام حساب کنم قشنگ ۱۰ ساعت تایم کاملا اضافه دارم(معدل دانشگاهمم الفه!گفتم نگید خب معدلت تو دانشگاه پایینه!) 
تو از این تایم اضافه ای ک هر روز داری ۳-۴ساعتشو بذار کنار تا سالی که فارغ التحصیل شدی پاشو برو کنکور همون سالو بده 
فرض کن از الان تا وقتی که فارغ لتحصیل میشی پشت کنکور بودی و داشتی میخوندی
به یه برنامه ریزی ساده میتونی هم لیسانستو بگیری هم شانس قبولی بالایی تو کنکور داشته باشی اگرهم خدای نکرده قبول نشدی میدونی چیزو از دست ندادی
ما تو کلاسمون دو نفر داریم که یکی Phdریاضی محض داره و یکی Phd صنایع غذایی،میخوام بدونی که هیچوقت دیر نیست

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

منم مث شما بودم هی اینجا تایپک میزدم چیکار کنم و..
ولی بنظرم بهتره اول این مدرکتو بگیری.درکنارش برا کنکورم بخون
البته بستگی ب خودت داره اگه خیلی زرنگی ک رتبت نزدیک پزشکیه ک‌مرخصی بگیر بخون

----------


## Gizish

انصراف بده تا مثل من با فوق لیسانس سازه با سابقه تدریس دانشگاه نشینی دوباره درس بخوونی یادت باشه سهمت رو از دنیا بگیری.لعنت به اون مدیر مدرسه ای که به زور اسمم رو نوشت تو رشته ریاضی تا کلاس ریاضی مدرسه تشکیل بشه..

----------


## fatemehs77h

سلام.دوستان مراقب طرح پرستاری باشین.شما اگر لیسانسو بگیری باید بری طرح بعد می تونی کنکور بدی.حتی اگه دانشگاه آزادی یا پردیس باشی طرح داری.من خودمم انصرافی پرستاری آزادم

----------


## House md

> به نظرم بمون و لیسانستو بگیر بعد برو پزشکی
> از همین الان کنار درسای پرستاری بشین کم کم خودتو برای کنکور اماده کن،هیچ نیازی به مرخصی و این مواردم نیست،وقتش هم اگر بخوای قطعا داری من خودم الان که توی اوج درسای تخصصیمم هست بخوام حساب کنم قشنگ ۱۰ ساعت تایم کاملا اضافه دارم(معدل دانشگاهمم الفه!گفتم نگید خب معدلت تو دانشگاه پایینه!) 
> تو از این تایم اضافه ای ک هر روز داری ۳-۴ساعتشو بذار کنار تا سالی که فارغ التحصیل شدی پاشو برو کنکور همون سالو بده 
> فرض کن از الان تا وقتی که فارغ لتحصیل میشی پشت کنکور بودی و داشتی میخوندی
> به یه برنامه ریزی ساده میتونی هم لیسانستو بگیری هم شانس قبولی بالایی تو کنکور داشته باشی اگرهم خدای نکرده قبول نشدی میدونی چیزو از دست ندادی
> ما تو کلاسمون دو نفر داریم که یکی Phdریاضی محض داره و یکی Phd صنایع غذایی،میخوام بدونی که هیچوقت دیر نیست


خیلی ممنونم از نظرتون. بله وقتشو واقعا دارم احتمالا همین کارو انجام میدم

----------


## House md

> منم مث شما بودم هی اینجا تایپک میزدم چیکار کنم و..
> ولی بنظرم بهتره اول این مدرکتو بگیری.درکنارش برا کنکورم بخون
> البته بستگی ب خودت داره اگه خیلی زرنگی ک رتبت نزدیک پزشکیه ک‌مرخصی بگیر بخون


زرنگ که قبلا هم فکر میکردم زرنگم که هی پشت کنکور موندم  :Yahoo (2):  مشکلم اینه که نمیشه مرخصی بگیرم یعنی برای شرکت کنکور چون روزانم مجبورم قبل از بهمن انصراف بدم

----------


## House md

> انصراف بده تا مثل من با فوق لیسانس سازه با سابقه تدریس دانشگاه نشینی دوباره درس بخوونی یادت باشه سهمت رو از دنیا بگیری.لعنت به اون مدیر مدرسه ای که به زور اسمم رو نوشت تو رشته ریاضی تا کلاس ریاضی مدرسه تشکیل بشه..


اوه. خیلی بهتون بابت این اراده تبریک میگم. ان‌شاءالله که بهترینها واستون اتفاق میوفته. از این میترسم که اگه انصراف بدم و بازم رتبم اونی که باید بشه، نشه دیگه حتی جرئت کنکور دادن دوباره رو نداشته باشم و واقعیتش به جز پزشکی و دندون (اونم نه به خاطر اینکه دوستش دارم) بین رشته های تجربی چیزی بیشتر از پرستاری واسم جذاب نیست که یه پلن b داشته باشم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام
> شما واس ورود به پزشکی صرفا نیاز به کنکور سراسری ندارید ، میتوانید از کنکور کارشناسی به پزشکی هم استفاده کنید ، اینطور مستقیم وارد مرحله فیزیوپاتولوژی هم میشید و نیازی نیست علوم پایه بخوانی


اینقده این ازمون سخت هست و شرایطش سخته که کنکور گزینه ی بهتر و عاقلانه تریه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اینقده این ازمون سخت هست و شرایطش سخته که کنکور گزینه ی بهتر و عاقلانه تریه


درسته کنکور سختی هست ، ولی نسبت به فشار و جو کنکور سراسری ، باز جو آرومتری داره ، از جهتی هم شما 2 سال و نیم تقریبا جلو میفتی و مستقیم بدون آزمون علوم پایه مجدد ، وارد فیزیوپاتولوژی میشید ، از این جهت ارزشمندهه ، لز جهت کمبود ظرفیت پذیرش خب مشکله

----------


## House md

> سلام.دوستان مراقب طرح پرستاری باشین.شما اگر لیسانسو بگیری باید بری طرح بعد می تونی کنکور بدی.حتی اگه دانشگاه آزادی یا پردیس باشی طرح داری.من خودمم انصرافی پرستاری آزادم


جدا؟ من تا جایی که شنیدم بچه ها خیلی تو نوبت طرح میمونن و حین طرح هم کسی قبول بشه واسش توقف میزنن :Yahoo (2):  نمیزنن؟

----------


## House md

> درسته کنکور سختی هست ، ولی نسبت به فشار و جو کنکور سراسری ، باز جو آرومتری داره ، از جهتی هم شما 2 سال و نیم تقریبا جلو میفتی و مستقیم بدون آزمون علوم پایه مجدد ، وارد فیزیوپاتولوژی میشید ، از این جهت ارزشمندهه ، لز جهت کمبود ظرفیت پذیرش خب مشکله


ببخشید من چون قبلا که خیال خام داشتم که این آزمونو شرکت کنم (شرط سنیشو ندارم) تحقیق کردم و بچه ها وارد فیزیوپات نمیشن بلکه فقط ۲ ترمو واسشون تطبیق میزنن( که یعنی با کنکور مجدد از لیسانس هم همین میزان ازش کم میشه) در واقع ۶ ساله تموم میکنن ولی ارزشش به اینه که همینجوری قبولی پزشکی تهران واسه کسایی که از کنکور دور بودن خیلی سخته ولی خب این راه به این دانشگاه ختم میشه

----------


## fatemehs77h

اگه توقف طرح بزنی و کنکور قبول بشی باید بعد از عمومیت هم طرح پزشکیو بری هم پرستاری.یعنی4سال طرح داری.بازم بپرس چون قانونا عوض می شن.اگه پسر باشی که حتما باید بری چون طرح سربازیته.تازه توقف طرحم مدت داره گویا.هر چقدر بخوای نمی تونی عقب بندازی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> سلام.دوستان مراقب طرح پرستاری باشین.شما اگر لیسانسو بگیری باید بری طرح بعد می تونی کنکور بدی.حتی اگه دانشگاه آزادی یا پردیس باشی طرح داری.من خودمم انصرافی پرستاری آزادم


درسته طرح اجباریه ولی معنی این اجباز اینه ک تا طرح نگذرونی مدرکتو بهت نمیدن ولی میتونی ام نری.نهایتا برا بعدا ک خواستی طرح بری ۳.۵ماه اضافه میشه ب زمان طرحت
میتونی مثلا کنکور بدی پزشکی یا دندان هرکدومو ک قبول بشی اون موقع طرح بری

----------

